# Chin-ups?



## Ceicei (Feb 14, 2004)

Doing chin-ups are frequently a problem for many females.  What are some other exercises that work the same muscle group to allow for strength build-up so that chin-ups could be done more easily?

- Ceicei


----------



## Quick Sand (Feb 14, 2004)

If you go to a gym, I use the pull down machine. I kneel on the floor and do it from that position. If anyone knows of any other way then I'd love to hear it too. My goal is to be able to do at least one chin-up by the end of the school year. 

I know lots of people are probably laughing at that goal but I've never been able to do a chin-up EVER in my whole life so I'll try to start with one and move up from there.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 14, 2004)

try "negatives"....step up on a bench/box and hold the chin up position for as long as you can then slowly lower to the down position....repeat. Look for assisted chin-up machines where you kneel on a pad that pushes you up with counter weight. Pull down machines are good to but try for standard ones....better for "functional strength"


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 15, 2004)

Also try, using reverse grip lat pulldowns and reverse grip barbell rows. If you have access to a t-bar row then use standard grip and reverse grip of those as well.


----------



## Quick Sand (Feb 15, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Pull down machines are good to but try for standard ones....better for "functional strength"




What do you mean by "standard ones"?


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 15, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> try "negatives"....step up on a bench/box and hold the chin up position for as long as you can then slowly lower to the down position....repeat. Look for assisted chin-up machines where you kneel on a pad that pushes you up with counter weight. Pull down machines are good to but try for standard ones....better for "functional strength"


I believe I've seen one of these platform (assisted chin-up) machines you mentioned. I'll give that one a try and see how it works.

- Ceicei


----------



## Tgace (Feb 15, 2004)

Quick Sand said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "standard ones"?



Sorry...I meant aim to do chin-ups insted of pull-downs


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 15, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Sorry...I meant aim to do chin-ups insted of pull-downs



What's the difference if they both use the same muscle group?  Wouldn't pull-downs help toward the goal of being able to do chin-ups?

- Ceicei


----------



## Tgace (Feb 15, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> What's the difference if they both use the same muscle group?  Wouldn't pull-downs help toward the goal of being able to do chin-ups?
> 
> - Ceicei



http://www.charlespoliquin.net/articles/chin-up.html


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 15, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> http://www.charlespoliquin.net/articles/chin-up.html


 Thank you so much for the link!!  It answered the all the questions I have!  Much appreciated!

- Ceicei


----------



## Tgace (Feb 15, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for the link!!  It answered the all the questions I have!  Much appreciated!
> 
> - Ceicei



Anytime :asian:


----------

